# Too Much Time......



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

This is what happens when we have too much time on our hands:


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Good looking Boys


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

The boys are adorable, and so are those hive bodies!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes they are, arn't they . They had fun doing their own boxes, and we had fun watching them, so it was win/win . The youngest one helps in the beeyards, he's the official smoker carrier .


----------

